# My first attempt at smoked cheese.



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

I've read through several cheese smoking threads on here and thought I'd give it a shot.

I picked up a tube deal and some apple pellets and froze a couple large trays of ice. Since I really have no idea of how successful this will be, I told the wife to buy some inexpensive sharp cheddar and some pepper jack for a first attempt.  

Components: 













First smoked cheese March 18 2017 001.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 18, 2017






All set up:













First smoked cheese March 18 2017 005.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 18, 2017


















First smoked cheese March 18 2017 006.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 18, 2017


















First smoked cheese March 18 2017 008.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 18, 2017






I'll go out here in a minute and check pit temp. *fingers crossed*


----------



## fullsmoke (Mar 18, 2017)

I did some yesterday out side temp was 65 turned out great good luck


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

fullsmoke said:


> I did some yesterday out side temp was 65 turned out great good luck


Thanks, FS. Its 55 here right now and I have the kamodo in the shade.


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

Well, so good so far. I'm going to leave this on till around 5 or so. Both the pepper jack and cheddar are taking on a real nice color.

Also, these pellets put out a nice amount of smoke and its clean. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So far the interior temp of the kamodo has stayed in the upper 70's.


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

Okay, so I just pulled the cheese off the kamodo. Dang, I don't think these done all that well. First off they sweat a bit, secondly they smell like a tire fire. In fact they're stinking up the house. I'll vacuum pack them here in a minute, but I don't think this worked that well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















Cheese is off smoker March 18 2017 002.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 18, 2017


















Cheese is off smoker March 18 2017 003.JPG



__ geezer
__ Mar 18, 2017


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 18, 2017)

Just let them rest a month.   They will mellow out.

Is that a square tube????


----------



## geezer (Mar 18, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Just let them rest a month.   They will mellow out.
> 
> Is that a square tube????


I'm hoping. Yeah, I bought a much cheaper tube than the AMZ unit. Not sure yet I'll use this much. We'll see I guess.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 18, 2017)

Who is the supplier for the square tube? - Disregard, it's smokinCube.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

The cheese will mellow out after a couple of weeks.

Don't know how long you smoked it for, but for me 2 - 2 1/2 hours is plenty.

Also let them dry out uncovered on a drying rack in the fridge overnight before vac packing.

Al


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks good to me. Good job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Just let them rest a month.   They will mellow out.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a square tube????





SmokinAl said:


> The cheese will mellow out after a couple of weeks.
> 
> Don't know how long you smoked it for, but for me 2 - 2 1/2 hours is plenty.
> 
> ...




:yeahthat:   These guys gotcha covered !   Thumbs Up


----------

